# Underfloor storage plastic containers



## Tony0851 (Apr 4, 2013)

Can anyone help we looking for some large plastic containers for storing under the floor the problem is they can only be 15 cm in height. Regards Tony


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

The Range has millions of these types

so does B&Q


----------



## whenIretire (Mar 16, 2012)

These
http://www.plasticboxshop.co.uk/cra...-paper-plastic-storage-box-with-lid-deep-p456

although the other 2 dimensions aren't particularly big.

Our bed frame at home has a very low clearance and I really struggled to find some to fit under it as most of the underbed storage boxes that are in the like of wilkos etc were about the 17cm mark.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Or Wilkinsons!

For quality ones try "The really useful box company" they are online. Not cheap but all sorts of sizes, very strong and durable with clip tops.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We got 2 containers from The factory Store for a few quid each, 2 fit nicely either side of our underfloor area, not sure of their dimensions but they are the ones normally used for underbed storage.

Pete


----------



## Tony0851 (Apr 4, 2013)

Been to B&Q and Wilkos no joy. Will try plastic box shop. Thankyou for your help


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

I liberated a few boxes from Lidl that had originally contained lettuce or tomatoes or something like that. Very strong and they fit in the Burstner double floor perfectly. 
A bit of string around the handle so you can pull them out and not lose them in the depths and Bobs your uncle. 
Free!


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

Have you had a look at ikea?

Heres an idea but they have more

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/80098583/


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

I bought 4 from B&Q which are a perfect fit, they come with lids for the top which I binned. they also have large wheels on them which makes it easier to whell them in and out. i have 4 under the van and a large pole with a cuphook on the end to pull the back two forward. Great for keeping things tidy and hiding all the small stuff.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

These might fit http://www.diy.com/nav/rooms/storag...lear-Underbed-Box-35L-11757803?skuId=12268509

16cm high but might be 15cm without the lids?

Maybe something I need to pick up for our Kontiki?


----------



## Tony0851 (Apr 4, 2013)

I have just reserved some at our local store I will let you know what they like. Regards Tony


----------

